# Mushrooms TNT



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

This goes well with fish or meat and is a great vegetable accompaniment for  lunch with a crisp green salad with some warm rolls. Take 1/3 c. olive oil,2 Tab wine vinegar.1 grated onion,1-2 cloves crushed garlic,2 tab.chopped fresh parsley,1/8 tea. dry basil 1 tea. salt and1/4 tea pepper.ADD 1 -1/2lbs  sliced mushrooms and baste frequently, marinate for 3 hours Drain and over high heat saute for 1 min.in several tab butter. Reduce heat to low and cook for 10 min, stirring often, Transfer to buttered baking dish and sprinkle with 1/2 cup coarse  bread crumbs over top of mushroom as well as 1-2 tab parmesan. Broil til top is golden.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds fantastic...but then I love mushroom anything!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds fantastic...but then I love mushroom anything!


I do too. Hope you enjoy
kades


----------



## Barbara (Jul 29, 2010)

Quantity of mushrooms? Sounds yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

Barbara said:


> Quantity of mushrooms? Sounds yummy.


You need 1-1/2 lbs of sliced button mushrooms sorry about leaving the amount out.
kades


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 30, 2010)

Kadesma, I want you to adopt me. Your food always sounds so great and I try just about everything you send out. The mushroom dish looks great.

Lyndalou


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> Kadesma, I want you to adopt me. Your food always sounds so great and I try just about everything you send out. The mushroom dish looks great.
> 
> Lyndalou


I'd love to adopt you It makes me so happy to give recipes that others like and enjoy. Thank you for letting me know.
kades


----------



## Selkie (Jul 30, 2010)

kadesma said:


> You need 1-1/2 lbs of sliced button mushrooms sorry about leaving the amount out.
> kades



  You also needed to specify the kind of mushroom. Different mushrooms have different flavors and can be used in a variety of ways. Portobello, morel, and shitake are used for separate reasons. For instance, I'm adding Enokitake mushrooms to my miso soup which is on the stove as I type this.

I do agree that mushrooms have a wonderful place at our table, and can be treated as a healthy protein in place of meat, as well as a tasty side dish, and a flavor enhancer to support other dishes, such as soups or gravies!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2010)

Selkie said:


> You also needed to specify the kind of mushroom. Different mushrooms have different flavors and can be used in a variety of ways. Portobello, morel, and shitake are used for separate reasons. For instance, I'm adding Enokitake mushrooms to my miso soup which is on the stove as I type this.
> 
> I do agree that mushrooms have a wonderful place at our table, and can be treated as a healthy protein in place of meat, as well as a tasty side dish, and a flavor enhancer to support other dishes, such as soups or gravies!


See what being in a hurry with grandkids does? I just use a mix of brown and white button mushrooms sliced. Sorry,
kades


----------



## Barbara (Aug 2, 2010)

I re-read your recipe and the amount was in there - I'm same as you in a hurry with grandkids & missed it  thanks again.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2010)

Barbara said:


> I re-read your recipe and the amount was in there - I'm same as you in a hurry with grandkids & missed it  thanks again.


You're welcome. Enjoy those grandkids
kades


----------



## Barbara (Aug 2, 2010)

We have five grandkids - two born in the past month - Jack on the 4th of July and Emma on July 17 !!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2010)

Barbara said:


> We have five grandkids - two born in the past month - Jack on the 4th of July and Emma on July 17 !!


I have 6 3 girls and 3 boys..I have all there names in my Sig.Cade will be 10 next month Carson is 5, Ethan will be 6 in May, Olivia 4, Alyssa 16 and Gianna 14 quite a gang but all sweet and loving. There is nothing better.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2010)

I did the recipe this afternoon, using crimini mushrooms.  It was wonderful, had it with a New York steak, baked yukon golds and steamed asparagus...too bad there are no leftovers!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did the recipe this afternoon, using crimini mushrooms.  It was wonderful, had it with a New York steak, baked yukon golds and steamed asparagus...too bad there are no leftovers!!!


Thank you for letting me know. I'm so glad you liked the recipe.That is one of the reasons I love sharing.
kades


----------



## Barbara (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow a little bit of heaven for sure. 
Mine are Parker, Quinn, Lily Grace, Jack, Emma Elaine


----------

